# "Daydreamin'"



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

"daydreamin'" - Shea just daydreaming about life's luxuries; money, diamonds, and heels. Showing how much riches, money and luxuries consume our minds. The pinky bite is to show how deep in thought she is about the goods.


----------



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> Pretty realistic depiction of a lot of women I know. Grateful I am not that way to be honest. You can't take those things with you when you go. Your piece certainly elicits thought about where our society is and is headed.


Thank you for the feedback. Living in New York basically forms the women to think like that, I see it all the time. Society is definitely heading in bad direction. I like to paint pieces that I feel people can relate to in a certain way. Any critique of the work?


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi TonyeWest and welcome to Artist Forum!

You know...in my maturity (laughs maniacally), I'm more coming to realize how much I don't know! Man, we're like brothers in that we both like to draw women and we both favor a more cartoony style. Although or because our _mediums_ differ and the fact your work actually contains social commentary, I see merit in your style I would missed otherwise *just* because of some differences. Like, the women you portray are figuratively (and for some, likely, literally) plasticine in their narrow ambition for material gain, willing to be the "trophy" mate and baby mama for an agreeable sugardaddy. They are one dimensional, without graduation or nuance, simple and obvious, which may or may not deliberately be metaphorically carried over in your style.

I'll keep an eye out to see how you tackle other themes.


----------



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Hi TonyeWest and welcome to Artist Forum!
> 
> You know...in my maturity (laughs maniacally), I'm more coming to realize how much I don't know! Man, we're like brothers in that we both like to draw women and we both favor a more cartoony style. Although or because our _mediums_ differ and the fact your work actually contains social commentary, I see merit in your style I would missed otherwise *just* because of some differences. Like, the women you portray are figuratively (and for some, likely, literally) plasticine in their narrow ambition for material gain, willing to be the "trophy" mate and baby mama for an agreeable sugardaddy. They are one dimensional, without graduation or nuance, simple and obvious, which may or may not deliberately be metaphorically carried over in your style.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out to see how you tackle other themes.


Thank you so much for the feedback. I'm comfortable with painting woman because in my history of meeting them, I feel most of them carry these traits. Especially since I live in NYC where it's cut throat and superficial. I love painting my interpretation of what I feel drives woman. Thank you again for the criticism


----------

